# New Kindle 3 WiFi for $125 + tax at Best Buy Expires 9/30



## patelsunv (Jul 11, 2010)

Be sure to use the 10% coupon at Best Buy http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/bestbuycoupon.jpg

and get a discount. Expires on 9/30/2010

$139.00
- $13.90
----------
$125.10 + tax


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's very unlikely that this coupon will work. There is no mention of e-readers in qualification list, so it's probably going to require manually adding the discount or an override. If that's the case then it will depend on the cashier or manager.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what Best Buy's return policy is?  Is there a restocking fee for returning the kindle?  This is a good buy as I pay tax at Amazon.  I'd hate drive all the way to the mall and fight the weekend crowds to have it not work.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Does anyone know what Best Buy's return policy is? Is there a restocking fee for returning the kindle? This is a good buy as I pay tax at Amazon. I'd hate drive all the way to the mall and fight the weekend crowds to have it not work.


30 days and no restocking fee.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Help-Topics/Returning-In-store-Purchases/pcmcat204400050023.c?id=pcmcat204400050023



> _Exchange and Return Period
> Exchange or return your item anytime from the original purchase date within the timeframe below:
> 
> 14 days for computers, monitors, projectors, camcorders, digital cameras, and radar detectors
> ...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I called the local Best Buy.  They don't have it in stock, but are "expecting a truck in the morning".  They didn't know if the coupon would work.  That took ten to fifteen minutes.  They give me the 888 Best Buy number to call.  The first woman taked 12 minutes and doesn't know.  The second woman kept putting me on hold and coming back and she finally told me it will work and gave me a case number after taking my name and address and phone number.  So it will definitely work for me if they get the Kindles in before the 30th.  I called two stores each an hour away and one said they had them in and they will be on sale in the morning but the stock is limited and they don't know what they have.  Trying to decide if driving an hour is worth $19.00 savings.  But at least I know it will work for me.  Took about 30 minutes total to figure it out.  I know the case number is specific to me, so you will have to call and get your own if you want the discount.
But, hey, how often does one get a chance to buy a kindle and use a coupon?  But my money is in Amazon gift certificates that I was saving for the k3 when I sell things in buy sell trade and barter.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Well I called the local Best Buy. They don't have it in stock, but are "expecting a truck in the morning". They didn't know if the coupon would work. That took ten to fifteen minutes. They give me the 888 Best Buy number to call. The first woman taked 12 minutes and doesn't know. The second woman kept putting me on hold and coming back and she finally told me it will work and gave me a case number after taking my name and address and phone number. So it will definitely work for me if they get the Kindles in before the 30th. I called two stores each an hour away and one said they had them in and they will be on sale in the morning but the stock is limited and they don't know what they have. Trying to decide if driving an hour is worth $19.00 savings. But at least I know it will work for me. Took about 30 minutes total to figure it out. I know the case number is specific to me, so you will have to call and get your own if you want the discount.
> But, hey, how often does one get a chance to buy a kindle and use a coupon? But my money is in Amazon gift certificates that I was saving for the k3 when I sell things in buy sell trade and barter.


All I can say is good luck. I still think there is a good chance they will give you a hard time or not honor the coupon at all. That particular coupon is from the USPS mover's guide and i've used it several times and in past experiences if the category is not listed on the coupon then they usually decline it. I actually had a hard time with that coupon a couple weeks ago for a category that was listed. In the end I got them to honor it, but the system did not apply it automatically and I actually had to show them on their own site that the item was in one of the categories listed.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well hopefully if I try it, and if they get the kindle in stock, they will have to honor it.  The woman on the phone gave me a case number to reference and her name, so they may try and give me a hard time, but they will have to honor it in the end.  And I don't give up easily.  As a matter of fact some people find me quite argumentative.  But that's only when I'm right, which is ALWAYS.  LOL, just kidding.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

DS works at Best Buy. I'll have to see what the Kindle price is with his employee discount. Probably $138.50.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For anyone who wants to deal with the hassle to save a small amount (after tax I suspect it will be less than $10), this sounds fine, but I'm just as happy I ordered my K3 from Amazon!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sales tax in Chicago is 10.25%. It would end up costing me more than ordering it from Amazon.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I pay NYS tax regardless of whether I buy it at Amazon or Best Buy unfortunately.  I would save $19 by buying it from Best Buy and have it today.  But I don't know if there is a downside to buying it from Best Buy.  If there is, I would rather not as I am aware of Amazon's stellar customer service.


----------



## patelsunv (Jul 11, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I pay NYS tax regardless of whether I buy it at Amazon or Best Buy unfortunately. I would save $19 by buying it from Best Buy and have it today. But I don't know if there is a downside to buying it from Best Buy. If there is, I would rather not as I am aware of Amazon's stellar customer service.


The downside is that if you return the Kindle 3 (which I am sure you would not) within 30 days for a refund to Amazon there is a small charge for the return shipping that Amazon.com will deduct from your refund. If you bought it from Best Buy and decide you want a refund, you will have spend time/gas driving to a Best Buy to return it.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm curious to read if anyone other than the OP has tried the coupon at BB yet and what the reaction has been.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Got it!  I'm the one who had the case number.  The coupon I printed out from here would not scan.  When I told them I had a case number, they got a manager, and then another manager, and then did an override on the coupon.  Got the 3G graphite.  Hoping my keys don't wear off.  I don't have a lot of time to play with it either as I am having overnight company on Thursday and did not get my cleaning done this weekend.  Then I go out of town for four days.  Will take the new kindle with me.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My daughter works at Best Buy and when I bought my nook recently, it was cheaper to buy directly from the store than get her discount when they had the deal for $125 plus having to buy a $25 B&N gift card at the same time.  I was told the readers had a 14 day only return policy.  There was also a restocking fee if the box was opened.  Guess it all depends on the manager when you do a return.  Good luck.


----------

